# 3.0bar or 4.0bar Fuel Pressure Regulator?



## tt_kcalb_nevar (Feb 26, 2010)

Hey guys, Im looking to replace my Fuel Pressure Regulator and the braided brittle hose that connects to it.

Ecstuning.com lists the 4.0 bar as the stock replacement, but other sites list the 3.0 bar fpr as the stock replacement unit. I myself was under the impression that it is the 3.0 bar not the 4.0

If it is supposed to be the 3.0 fpr, what would be the downside of using the 4.0 bar fpr? I have an APR tune and with my boostmachine I spike near 25psi and hold at 22-23. Curious if the 4.0bar would be the better choice?


I also want to replace the brittle hose that connects to the fpr, anyone have a part number on that or preferably a silicone replacement infor (length, id, od)? Ive looked all over and couldnt find anything.

TIA

:beer::beer::beer:


----------



## VWJon77 (Apr 29, 2007)

if you have a 225 its a 4 bar. If you have a180 its a 3 bar.


----------



## RabbitGTDguy (Jul 9, 2002)

incorrect...

Stock for a 225 hp motor is the 3.0 bar. 4.0bar was never stock however is a popular upgrade for simple mods (i.e. ModShack VTDA with BAMM), etc. 

4 bar FPR simply raises pressure at the rail allowing injectors to push more fuel if needed. 

Its debatable depending on mods whether a 4 bar is really needed. However, 3 bar was the stock FPR. 


Joe


----------



## Marcus_Aurelius (Mar 1, 2012)

Joe is correct, stock is 3 bar on both 180 and 225. I wouldn't suggest switching to a 4 bar just for the hell of it.


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

VWJon77 said:


> if you have a 225 its a 4 bar. If you have a180 its a 3 bar.


Lol, yeah that's wrong.:facepalm:


----------



## VWJon77 (Apr 29, 2007)

sorry i just looked at my TT 225 it s a 3 bar. :facepalm: i always thought it was a 4 bar on the 225


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

VWJon77 said:


> sorry i just looked at my TT 225 it s a 3 bar. :facepalm: i always thought it was a 4 bar on the 225


Lol, it's all good. Had my car for over a year before I knew it had fog lights


----------



## Marcus_Aurelius (Mar 1, 2012)

warranty225cpe said:


> Lol, it's all good. Had my car for over a year before I knew it had fog lights


Our cars have fog lights?


----------



## 20psi now (Feb 26, 2009)

Marcus_Aurelius said:


> Our cars have fog lights?


:laugh: Yep you have to pull the light switch out and they come on!


----------



## Chuckmeister87 (Nov 10, 2009)

LMAO!!!! I don't know the technical stuff about my car, but I know how it works at least! :laugh:


Btw, did you guys know about this?? http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gU6aiySTHpU


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

Marcus_Aurelius said:


> Our cars have fog lights?


Haha, glad I'm not the only one.:laugh:


----------



## Marcus_Aurelius (Mar 1, 2012)

warranty225cpe said:


> Haha, glad I'm not the only one.:laugh:


I have heard rumors that some models came with back seats too


----------



## 20psi now (Feb 26, 2009)

Chuckmeister87 said:


> LMAO!!!! I don't know the technical stuff about my car, but I know how it works at least! :laugh:
> 
> 
> Btw, did you guys know about this?? http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gU6aiySTHpU


 I did not know about this!!! This is really cool.. Now im gonna be out playing with crap I don't need to!! :thumbup:


----------



## Tempes_TT (Oct 24, 2010)

Marcus_Aurelius said:


> I have heard rumors that some models came with back seats too


They do?? What are you smoking?? :screwy::laugh:

PS. WB :thumbup:


----------



## Marcus_Aurelius (Mar 1, 2012)

Tempes_TT said:


> They do?? What are you smoking?? :screwy::laugh:
> 
> PS. WB :thumbup:


----------

